# Mac (B&W) G3 - help :( IM an idiot



## Damon016 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Ok, on PC's I could do this with my eyes closed, this is a new adventure. Before I go tearing something up, prefer to speak to you guys.

I just picked up a MAC G3 from a friend who didn't want it any longer. He told me he had tried to put OSX 10 something on it, and wouldnt take. Any how, it's been awhile since he used it, so here I am.

I get the G3 home, plug the power in, and my DELL Lcd Monitor. I turn it on, and makes a little song note, and powers up, my screen recognizes it for a moment then off it goes (no signal). Now, I don't have a mouse for it yet or keyboard so I am not sure if that is something MAC requires before it will continue loading up? I have no clue where to even start. Not sure of the speed of the thing, or how to check that stuff on these. Just know there is a 40 gig drive in it.

Can someone ASSIST? *

--------- ADDENDUM ----------

*ADDENDUM TO PROBLEM - I fixed the monitor issue - I now have a blinking folder with a ? mark on it. Now before I received this pc, the gentlemen did try to install OSx on it, so im not sure if thats why there are issues or what. 

I know I can't fix this one w/out help lol*


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If your friend couldn't get OSX to complete install, was he able to startup from OS9 okay (partial installation problems)?

You will need a keyboard and mouse.

You may need a driver for the Dell monitor, if it isn't CRT/VGA.


----------



## Damon016 (Mar 15, 2005)

MSY-Houston said:


> If your friend couldn't get OSX to complete install, was he able to startup from OS9 okay (partial installation problems)?
> 
> You will need a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> You may need a driver for the Dell monitor, if it isn't CRT/VGA.


Hey, wow thanks for the QUICK response. I was able to get that monitor up and running - however I am now at a screen that is (grey) in color and it has a folder that is blinking with a ? mark and the faces. 

Not sure where to go from here?!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

*ADDENDUM TO PROBLEM - I fixed the monitor issue - I now have a blinking folder with a ? mark on it. Now before I received this pc, the gentlemen did try to install OSx on it, so im not sure if thats why there are issues or what. 

I know I can't fix this one w/out help lol*[/QUOTE]

First, you aren't an idiot. I admire you for tackling something so different than what you're used to. I think it will be worth it for you in the end--but that's just my opinion.

Glad you got the monitor working. The blinking question mark means that the computer cannot find the system to startup.

You will need a System CD at this point to actually startup the computer. Once you do that, there are two possible scenarios (that I can think of). You need to find out which it is so I can give the correct solution. I think the first is probable. But it could be the second one.

1) OS9 is still on the computer. When your friend tried to install OSX, he did a partial install. The computer now is trying to find OSX and isn't recognizing OS9 as the startup System. This is fairly easily fixed once you get the computer booted up.

2) He reformatted the hard disk. You'll have to install an operating system for the computer to function.

So, first you're gonna' have to get the computer booted up via CD.


----------



## Damon016 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok - so now is the tough part. Trying to find a OS9 CD to work with and get it loaded. I have a USB (optical) mouse here, i plugged in, wont move the folder at all. Not sure if it can even use the optical yet w/out the O/S installed. I am going to purchase a USB Keyboard right now. But COMPUSA doesnt have OS9. (growl)


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

The folder in the center of the screen won't move. It's an icon that appears when there's a problem, a visual marker (no text).

Don't know how quickly you need this, but you might try MacMall, MacConnection, MacWarehouse. (www.macmall.com , etc.)


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Any chance you've got a Norton Utilities or Hard Disk Toolkit install CD that will make the computer bootup?


----------



## Damon016 (Mar 15, 2005)

No change on the hard disk utils, or what not. I don't even use that stuff on my PC  I was trying to find a copy of os9 demo or something, cant even locate that... :/


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Try emailing Shane Utley at MacTronics and see if he's got a suggestion for you.

To contact MacTronics via Email: [email protected]

MacTronics contact numbers:
Austin office: 512-445-9699
Houston office: 713-791-9699

http://www.mactronics.ods.org/


----------



## Damon016 (Mar 15, 2005)

I dont see them emailing me an operating system. LOL - so I am not sure.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

You can acquire the OS from various sources; eBay being one, hardcoremac & macmall being other sources... 

BTW, Welcome to TSG Damon.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I would try to get a copy of OS 10.2 That G3 B&W should take it no problem. I have a G3 Beige running 10.2.8 and that's about the max it'll take but it took it fine and has been running for years.

I also have a Wallstreet Powerbook G3 that has major issues. I have seen that damned blinking ? icon more times than I care too. That usually means that I have to re-install the OS, but mine has a PMU issue and the screen goes dark. It's a lot of fun installing an OS when you can't read the screen. BUt I've done it about five times now.

I got 10.2 from OWC I think, for $40. You should be able to find a copy of that easier than 9. 10 is the reason I came over to Mac anyway, so I never look for 9.

G3s are tough little beasts, so get a copy of Jaguar(10.2) and have at it.


----------

